# Groom went wrong~



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Omg you guys!!!!! I did something horrible!!! I decided to do a little groom job myself to rid some of the mats that were forming when I too TOOO much off. 
I then tried to even out the HUGE clump of fur that is missing on one side by taking off more on the other side. A couple of hours later- Now Paris looks like a Chinese Crested Dog. He looks soooo bad... I even messed up the legs and the best way to describe it is that he looks like a stray, but clean, if that makes any sense to you...

What am I to do? I worry about that he will be too cold now...I hate myself for even trying to cut his hair. What was I thinking?!!! I, a klutz with hair cutting, even messes up shaving my husband's head. What was I thinking trying to cut my little boy's hair?!!!! 

Should've known I'd suck at this... I guess all I can do now is to wait until the hair grows back and seek professional help after. Is there anything that will help hair grow faster? my poor poor little boy is just unbearable to look at right now!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry.

Try to look on the postive side. At least you didn't pay for the cut!







Sorry! LOL

Its just hair it will grow back. Until then you can have him wear some cute shirts!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yikes. maybe you should take him to a professional now..


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Dont beat yourself up so bad for the cut.It will grow back & Kristi is right....Now Paris can wear cute shirts!!!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Sep 12 2005, 04:21 PM
> *yikes. maybe you should take him to a professional now..
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98896*


[/QUOTE]

There's not much left for them to cut... sigh... I feel so guilty. He gets treats on whim for now...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you post a picture?
It is probably not as bad as you think!
I bet he is cute regardless!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

You'd be amazed at what a professional can do and at least everything would be completely even. Even if the groomer has to shave him down, at least his hair will grow in evenly and he'll start to look good again if not immediately, then very soon. Look at him now. Is that how you want his hair to grow in? Is it still very uneven and chunky looking? 

I DO understand your pain. I have subjected my dogs to home jobs many times. Sir N has lived through countless bad haircuts. THe last time, the groomer didn't feel comfortable until I stood there and told everyone who looked at him while she was grooming that it was my fault he looked like that and she was fixing it; she was not the creator.







He looked TERRIBLE. I mean, so bad that it was embarrassing to take him out into public. Once she was finished with him, he didn't look great, but he looked a million times better. Unfortunately, there was simply nothing she could do about the flat head I accidentally gave him. But, as weeks went by, he got cuter and cuter and he's absolutely adorable now. 

Is the weather getting cooler where you are? I've found that it can also help to put a t-shirt or something on a dog with mangled hair. The cuter the shirt, the more the eyes are drawn to the shirt and not the hair.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

the hair should grow back in to a puppy cut by winter. for now just use sweaters if it is cold.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear that, dont worry, the hair will grow back....


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am interested in a pic too!








I think going to the groomer and evening things out is a good idea as well!

Pics...
Pics...
Pics...
Pics...

~Elegant


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OH don't beat yourself up he or she is still the same little malts they don't care what they look like. I shave mine as most of you see and I love it that way so much cooler and so much easier to keep clean in the house. It will be ok just learn and chalk it up for exsperience you are not the only one that has had this happen to.







it could of been allot worse then you are thinking. 
[attachment=379:attachment]
now this is a hair cut so don't beat yourself up this is how mine look most the time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry. I know you feel bad. But don't worry it will grow back. Going to a groomer is a good idea. All that can happen is to tell you there is nothing they can do. It's worth a try.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with what you did...you tried and it didn't work out, but look back on what you did and ask yourself if you tried the best that you could...which it sounds like you did. The best thing of all is that is grows back. I think it is great that you get to start all over, brand new hair...what an unexpected surprise! :lol: Right? I bet Paris feels great though...running around, feeling light, airy, and free!!!









Don't beat yourself up about it. Next time, if you want to attempt grooming, be a bit more careful, or just go to a groomer!

Learning expereinces, aren't they fun? It is way better than going to a groomer, them ruining the cut, and STILL having to pay for it...









Now you can put on some very cute sweaters without worrying about hair getting matted!









~Elegant


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Sep 12 2005, 07:56 PM
> *OH don't beat yourself up he or she is still the same little malts they don't care what they look like. I shave mine as most of you see and I love it that way so much cooler and so much easier to keep clean in the house. It will be ok just learn and chalk it up for exsperience you are not the only one that has had this happen to.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
omg!! Where did you get that bed??? Is that from Korea??


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

BTW... I ALWAYS BUTCHER Kodie's hair.. haha... his one leg is STILL trying to grow in all the way... haha


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I did the same thing to my dog yeras ago. :







Thank goodness it grows out. Take a picture later you will laugh about it


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Sep 12 2005, 07:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!! Where did you get that bed??? Is that from Korea??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98984
[/B][/QUOTE]
NO I made it , as it looks I better get busy and make few more before I head back to work nexted week.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hopefully, this weekend I can make you feel a lil better. Last weekend I was trimming Noriko's hair down b/c noone likes to brush her wavy hair and it gets knotted up always. Well, you know how every so often you're suppose to turn off the clippers, take the comb off, oil it, clean it, and put the comb back on? Well, oopsie me, forgot to put the comb back on and out comes her bare butt!







I was mortified! I had to cut it *ALL OFF*...except for the head and tail. It actually doesnt look bad. I'm actually glad I did it because I'm too busy to groom. So hopefully, I don't have to use the clippers on her til next yr! 


I'll try to get pix. Paris is beautiful. I dont believe there is such thing as an ugly maltese. But you know, love is blind.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

So what happened?









~Elegant


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I've decided that I would let it grow out some before a trip to the professionals. I don't really like taking him there because it's a drop off pickup later service. He is always so terrified when I pick him up at the end of the day, plus they've actually 'razor burned' his belly once- not a good experience. BUT they do such a nice job and knows how a Maltese is supposed to look... so I've decided to delay the professional visit. BY THE WAY- this is the ONLY place in town to take dogs. i live in a small town- gosh do i miss LA.

ANYWAY- due to demand. here's a side pic- he wouldn't stand still...



















It's growing faster than I expected- see the right side pic where i took a chunk out by the hind leg? it's almost growing back!









I will NOT try this again...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't worry. It will grow back. I messed up many times too and it grows back quickly


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

it will grow back







maxis hair grows so fast from one week to the next
thats why i go to the groomer i wouldnt even attempt to cut maxis hair he wont sit still for me


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What are you talking about!? It's not bad....especially for a first time effort!! You should see the MESS I made of Massimo the first time I cut him. I cried.....I swore I was gonna take him to a groomer the next time.....well, when his hair needed a trim, I decided to give it another try. That time wasn’t as bad....each time it got better..... I had this horrendous picture in my head of Paris. But he doesn’t look that bad...and it’s not that short! (I thought you had taken chunks out close to the skin or something!) All he needs is a little evening up. You shouldn’t be embarrassed to take him to a goomer to even him out, (if that’s what you really want) I know for a fact they have seen MUCH worse. Anyway...I just wanted to say, you did a good job.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Aww I agree he doesn't look too bad and it will grow out quickly, and practice is always the best way to get better at it.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I think you did a great job! Petsmart offers a "express" groom where the dog never gets put in a cage and he goes straight from bath to groom with no waiting. You can even stay and be with him during the clipping. It costs $10.00 more but worth it for the scared ones. Wally is terrified, but does really well with his Daddy standing close by!

Charlotte, I showed my hub your pic of 8 on the pillow and showed him why he shouldn't complain about the price of grooming 2!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't worry about it... you've not done anything to him permanately. I'll bet in less than 3 weeks, his fur will be growed back out and you'll never be able to tell the difference. But, whatever you do, DO NOT give up. Everyone has to start from NO experience, and EVERYONE has had to cut one for their first time, and EVERYONE has messed it up, so don't feel bad. I'll bet you will do a better job next time. Remember, keep your chin up!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 12 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Oh, I'm sorry.
> 
> Try to look on the postive side.  At least you didn't pay for the cut!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I 'm sorry too








BUT Lexi's Mom is so right it does grow back thank goodness


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 12 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Oh, I'm sorry.
> 
> Try to look on the postive side.  At least you didn't pay for the cut!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lexi's Mom,

Well you made me laugh out loud, but did it have the same reaction for Paris Mom...not too sure.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

He really looks fine. When Tucker was in the hospital they had to shave most of his fur due to abscesses. He was shaved down to skin(and I do mean skin) on both sides and his legs were shaved where they had to put the IV's in. His head and face were furry and he had fur around his feet and one little poof on the end of his tail(they even had to shave his tail because of all the matting from the diarrhea). And he had one strip of fur down the middle of his back (we called it his mohawk, LOL). They told me when I picked him up that he looked like a Chinese Crested Dog. I've never even heard of these, but to me it looked pretty horrible. Of course, he's always beautiful to me and I told him so every day. After his sores were pretty much healed, I took him to the groomers and just told her to trim his face and feet and take the mohawk off, so he would grow out evenly. His fur is still pretty short, but it is growing, so don't worry. It'll be okay.


----------

